# Case 646



## diggitydave (Sep 26, 2012)

Just bought my first tractor case 646 mid 70"s how does the mule drive work any pics? Can I mount on side? Also my unit has a electric fuel pump that has just cratered anyone know what psi to replace it with? On a new one


----------

